
Explainer: the point of pure mathematics - ColinWright
http://theconversation.edu.au/explainer-the-point-of-pure-mathematics-2385
======
nadam
I am most fascinated by the topics which are at the borderline between pure
and applied. Extremly pure math is a bit depressing to me: mostly extremely
high amount of learning is needed to create anything interesting (math is
extremely mature already) while there is no product to which you can point and
say: it works! (Also, the working product can be appreciated by laymen, while
a pure math paper can be appreciated by only those few who understand it.) At
the other extreme of the spectrum: maintaining typical business applications
in teams (originally programmed by other people) day by day is also
demotivating.

That's why my personal heroes are people like John von Neumann (and Alan
Turing), who both worked on pure and very practical things.

~~~
eru
> math is extremely mature already

Though there's still enough left to be explored, even for a non-genius. But
you have to find a virgin area, if you want to stand a good chance of doing
something new.

------
hsmyers
I kept think of Hardy's 'Mathematicians Apology' as I read this. Clearly one
is a book the other is a blog, but they felt much the same to me. Enjoyed
both.

------
geoffroy
very nice article

